# Looking to explore the LA marsh



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

In the process of moving to Pass Christian. Have been across to the LA marsh and it's crazy wild with giant Reds.

Our boat is not for the big water so will mostly be in the marsh in PC and west around LaFrance Marina.

Have heard there's some really fine fishing in Moss Point out of the launch by the police station.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You've got some pretty good places close to you for sight fishing, I personally won't go across to Biloxi Marsh again until early fall and urge you to be super cautious as we get closer to the summer weather pattern. And I swear that this is not meant as a "stay off my land!" reply. It's definitely not rocket science and what works at home works there. 
Look up Hossfly. It's the closest club to you and meets once a month at OSYC. Those guys are happy to tell you what they know. My schedule has never allowed me to attend but clubs are great when just getting started. 
Crabs and shrimp patterns are what I like. Tans, Browns, rust, and purple/black. I care more about profile and movement than realism but your results may vary. 
CWright's reply to Mobile-Biloxi post is a good approach. That and Standard Mapping's chart of the area will guarantee success. 
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! gonna try to go out early in the am and search for some cobia, and maybe wade the islands for reds.


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey man I'm located just outside Baton Rouge, I run a Sundance FX 17, I explore the marsh every chance I get. Anyhow if you wanna come out sometime just drop me a message. I pretty much only Fly Fish.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Will do flyfishingbrad. went last Friday was windy and rainy but still made a day of it!!


----------

